
Welcome to the Wikipedia of the Alt-Right - belltaco
https://www.wired.com/story/welcome-to-the-wikipedia-of-the-alt-right/
======
thedancollins
I found it noteworthy that the article cites Juliet Barbara, communications
director at the Wikimedia foundation, as saying "'It’s a good thing it works
in practice because it would never work in theory." but the author of the
article clearly takes exception to that viewpoint. Tribalism is on the rise.

~~~
bachbach
I remember when we believed competition of ideas was a real thing. I have the
impression this is gauche now.

